# Underwater Pumpkin Carving?



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

I noticed Dive Pros was having an underwater pumpkin carving contest. This sounds absolutely hilarious. I can just imagine trying to wrestle a floating pumpkin to the bottom and then try to stab it some sort of pattern. Anybody ever tried this before?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

we need clay to try it and wear his helmet cam so we can watch the goins on down there


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa...I may be in MBT's contest....we'll see.

If I do..i try and where the....


----------



## Turtlebait (Dec 3, 2008)

Did the underwater (nightdive) pumpkin carving thing years ago with a group of folks from Aquatic Orientations Dive Shop at Shoreline Park. The only concern I had was not having a chainmail suit to protect myself from my partner, Thomas, as he wielded the knife while I held the pumpkin.

Oh, and the fish that descended onus was unbelievable! A hint from a one time participant, rehearse beforehand, or lose a finger! - Ric


----------



## dive&fish (Dec 30, 2008)

Wife and I do it every year. What a hoot, and some nice prizes and free food to boot. Saturday the 24th at Shoreline Park in Gulf Breeze. $20.00 to enter the carving and free to show up. Raffle tickets are $1 each and the judging and eating is at DivePros' 6:00- 10:00. Carving is at 12:30-2:00.

Print out a registration form at florida-divepros.com or go by the shop. You can pay at the event if you print the form and bring it with you.

Clay, bring your helmet cam and film Debbie and me. I promise not to cut too deep.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

We're doing MBT's u/w pumpkin carve on Haloween day, 12-2 at the Grand Lagoon Yacht Club. It's a promo and kickoff event for Toys for Tots. No entry fee, justbring a new unwrapped toy. 

If you've never done one you need to make one of these - it is one heck of a good time. First time I got my A** kicked by a vegetable!

They're opening the bar early just for Clay.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I am down for the Mbt / toys for tots event! More info please


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Alright, that's enough convincing for me! I need a buddy for the one tomorrow, anybody interested?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *sniper (10/22/2009)*I am down for the Mbt / toys for tots event! More info please


We'll meet up at the Grand Lagoon Yacht Club at Noon - bring a new unwrapped toy, and your own pumpkin to carve. We'll review the rules, do the registration paperwork, and then 2person teams will have 1 hour to carve.

Pumpkin must be whole and intact - no cuts - before going in the water.

Prizes for Largest pumpkin successfully carved, most creative design, and best artistic work. 

The yacht club is open to everyone that comes out - great food and drinks at great prices.

Please let us know if you intend to participate just so we have some idea what to expect.

Give us a call or check out our website if you need more info.


----------



## bagger (May 19, 2009)

Just did my first pumpkin contest with Dive Pros and had a blast. They had good food and lots of prizes. Best of all, it was for support of the ?*Wounded Warrior Project*?, a very good cause. If you get the time, I would recommend doing one or all of them. Toys for Tots is another great program.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Unfortunately we will be in fungomery for the weekend. If not, Stacy and I would be all over the MBT contest. Sounds like and absolute blast. Bring lots of weight!


----------



## showme parrothead (Nov 30, 2007)

Saw a video on cnn and they had a weight tied to the pumpkin.


----------

